# Fuente autooscilante half bridge 35V-0-35V 150W ampliable, esquema y PCB



## danimallen5 (Mar 14, 2019)

Hola, he armado una fuente conmutada autooscilante half bridge para audio, sin integrado de control, es decir no regulada. Funciona a 60khz aproximadamente. El funcionamiento es similar al circuito que podemos encontrar en las lamparas de CFL. Encuanto a la potencia los 150W es algo orientativo, no la he medido, en el foro donde he sacado el circuito la montan con dos pares de mosfet IRFP460 y un nucleo adecuado sacan 1000W.
En mi caso el transformador de salida es un yugo de flayback de TV, por el tema del espacio, la placa es pequeña,estos nucleos pueden sacar hasta 300W. No tiene GAP.
El primario esta formado por 24 vueltas de 0.7mm.
El secundario son 5 vueltas de 3 hilos en paraleo de 0.4mm para cada rama, bobinados al mismo tiempo, la relacion de vueltas en el secundario es 6Voltios por vuelta aprox.
El transformador driver esta sacado de una fuente de pc, el nucleo debe ser sin gap, el primario son 190 vueltas calibre (0.1mm-0.2mm) no es crítico y los dos secundarios bobinados al mismo tiempo son 20 vueltas cada uno de un calibre similar al primario. Prestar atencion a los puntos que señalan la polaridad de las bobinas en el secundario, esta uno invertido con respecto al otro. Hay otra relacion que tambien funciona bien con 100 vueltas en el primario y dos secundarios de 12 vueltas.  El diseño no es mio, he probado a montar varias fuentes conmutadas y esta es realmente simple. Este es el esquema que yo he montado

Algunas fotos del montaje, no es perfecto, pero no tenia una placa mas grande y son todo piezas recicladas...asi que es lo que hay jeje
 

La fuente funciona bien, los mosfet apenas calientan y conectandole dos bombillas de 12V 21W en la salida auxiliar, que en el transformador esta formado por 2 vueltas de un unico hilo de 0.6, se encienden perfectamente. En la salida simetrica saca 35.6V en una rama y 35.4V en la otra, esta filtrada como aparece en el esquema, con 4 diodos ultrarápidos de caracteristicas similares 400V-800V y varian untre 7A y 15A, dos electrolíticos de 1000uf 50V, dos toroides amarillos con 25 vueltas de 1mm, dos condensadores cerámicos de 100nf 100V y dos resistencias de 4k7 3W.
La he conectado a un pequeño amplificador de 30W x 2, montado con un LM4766T y suena perfecto, ni un ruido, sin  meterle musica parece que este apagado.

EL PROBLEMA VIENE al conectarla a una placa en la que monte un amplificador que aparece en este foro, 70W 35V con mosfet N,hace un zumbido monstruoso sin entrada de señal y si le meto música el zumbido sigue al mismo tiempo que la música. El amplificador con conectado a un transformador de hierro suena perfecto, pero con esta fuente no, es curioso que con el LM4766t suena de lujo y con el de mosfet suena e zumbido...Alguien podria decirme porque puede pasar esto?
Este el esquema del amplificador mosfet:


Aqui dejo el enlace del foro de donde he sacado el esquema de la fuente:
Self-oscillating SMPS intended for your audio amp or other applications

Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2019)

*La fuente auto oscilante*


----------



## danimallen5 (Mar 16, 2019)

Bueno, por si alguien le interesa, ya he solucionado el problema con el ruido al conectar la fuente al amplificador mosfet, es un problema con la tierra, al no estar en gabinete y lo conecto con las pcb simplente sobre una mesa, la solución a sido unir todas las tierras en un mismo punto y luego de ahi sacar una cable con una resistencia de 10 Ohmios intercalada y conectarlo a la estructura de la mesa de metal...se a solucionado en gran medida. Una solucion cutre, pero para probar, suficiente...
La fuente se comporta bien, solo se produce un calentamiento normal de los mosfet con el amplificador al 70% durante dos horas.


----------



## nuk (Jul 20, 2019)

Hola al toda la comunidad!

pensé crear un tema pero veo que ya esta creado gracias danimallen5 y Fogonazo por el aporte.
de paso quiera compartir con @Zet@ y @blanko001  y bueno quien lo requiera en el foro las modificaciones que realice
aparir del esquema original.

temo aclarar que la fuente es compacta a raíz de realizar el pcb con los materiales que tenia a mano como el tamaño
y tipo de aluminio así como el socket del transformador EE16 del tipo YC-1607-1 que viene en algunas fuentes de PC
si cabe la necesidad de otro tipo de socket puedo hacer modificaciones solo lo comentan.

ajunto mi aporte y anotaciones que realice de esta fuente.






Saludos


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 20, 2019)

Hola Nuk, muchas gracias. Excelentes mejoras como usar estado sólido en vez del relay. Ahora voy a pensar como hago para 127VAC.
Un saludo.


----------



## hell_fish (Jul 20, 2019)

El voltaje en esa fuente cae BASTANTE, no se tiene control sobre la frecuencia, y las formas de onda en los gates son horribles. pero enciende a la primera :\


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 20, 2019)

hell_fish dijo:


> El voltaje en esa fuente cae BASTANTE, no se tiene control sobre la frecuencia, y las formas de onda en los gates son horribles. pero enciende a la primera :\


Es un importarte "review" para ésta fuente para tener en cuenta.
Creo que hay que tener buena capacitancia a la entrada para mantener buena tensión a la salida, ya que no trabaja a ciclo cerrado. Habría que medir también realmente cual es la frecuencia porque acabo de veriguar en toda la web posible sobre dicha fuente y se habla de 60KHz, 120KHz y 130KHz. Con esto y *dependiendo del núcleo* que consigamos (No solo el tamaño, también el tipo de material) podemos calcular las espiras del transformador de potencia para *nuestro caso en partícular*. En mi caso tengo unos núcleos con densidades de flujo de saturación de 3900G eso reduciría el número de espiras; dejarlo como indican en los esquemas en general, llevaría a la saturación del núcleo (a menos que consigamos por suerte el mismo que usó el autor). También se habla de usar un pequeño GAP de 0.5mm en el núcleo, porque al no usar IC, no tiene tiempo muerto la onda y se calentaría demasiado el núcleo, cosa que creo que es más probable por no recalcular espiras para el núcleo que consigamos y lo "solucionaron" así.
Un saludo!


----------



## nuk (Jul 20, 2019)

Hola de nuevo !

les dejo un archivo sobre "*Self-Oscillating Electronic Ballast Design Based on the Point of View of Control System*"
para quienes quieran explayarse en el tema.



blanko001 dijo:


> Habría que medir también realmente cual es la frecuencia porque acabo de averiguar en toda la web posible sobre dicha fuente y se habla de 60KHz, 120KHz y 130KHz...



logre medir 88kHz

psd: el autor dejo la posibilidad de agregarle un circuito de protección a mi entender quedaría así:






pero, pero pero.. me gustaría cambiar la fuente RC que tiene el circuito de protección por una mini switching (aun trabajo en eso)
por temas de tiempo no tengo nada concreto pero espero volver con mas respuestas que preguntas

Saludos!


----------



## hell_fish (Jul 21, 2019)

La frecuencia depende de un sin numero de cosas, varia mucho de una fuente a otra, el voltaje de salida depende también del voltaje de red, por ultimo algunos transistores entran en cross conduction calientan y muy a menudo se destruyen. 

Funcionar funciona, pero prefiero las de nicolau.


----------



## danimallen5 (Jul 21, 2019)

En mi caso la monte con un simple yugo de flyback de Tv sin gap. Funcionar funciona bien no se viene abajo por mucho volumen que le meta al amplificador, de 100Wx2 y la tension de salida son 45V. Lo que si he notado es que el nucleo se calienta mucho mas cuando el amplificador esta a baja potencia, si subo el volumen el nucleo esta templado...cualquiera pensaria que deberia ser al reves, si trabaja mas se calienta mas, pues no. 
Los mosfet son similares a los irfp450 son reciclados incluso no recuerdo pero creo que no son ni iguales, similares pero no los dos iguales.
Cuando monte el amplificador se me quemaron al menos 4 mosfet por problemas en el circuito del ampli y simplemente cambiarlo y a funcionar otra vez, mas simple imposible, he montado otras fuentes con IC y si hay un problema en el circuito que alimenta y se quema un mosfet el ic va detras y dios sabe cuantas cosas mas.


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hola a todos, tengo un buen rato intentado interpretar cómo se conmuta el transformador de potencia. No logro establecer como circula la corriente. Según lo veo así:

1. Cuando Q1 y Q3 son "gatillados": El pulso de corriente pasa de *+VDC* por los capacitores en paralelo (C8, C10, C11, C12); seguido al transfrormador y justamente a través de Q1 y Q3 la corriente "llega" a* -VDC*. 

2. Cuando Q2 y Q4 son "gatillados": El pulso de corriente pasa de *+VDC* por los transistores Q2 y Q4; ingresa al transformador y sale para encontrarse con los capacitores en paralelo (C8, C10, C11, C12); para regresar a *+VDC.* Según yo lo veo, no hay manera de que en ese ciclo se cierre el circuito y solo estaría funcionando media fuente realmente y como una flyback.






Repito, es según yo lo veo... puede que alguien me pueda explicar y sacar de mi absurda realidad o de pleno yo esté en lo correcto.
Un saludo.

EDIT: Faltarían otros 4 capacitores en paralelo pero conectados a -VDC


----------



## hell_fish (Jul 24, 2019)

En la pagina del autor de esa fuente muestra con unos gif como funciona esta, es una halfbridge.

Encontré el post no se si sea "ilegal" colgarlo acá pero aquí esta: Self-oscillating SMPS intended for your audio amp or other applications


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 24, 2019)

hell_fish dijo:


> En la pagina del autor de esa fuente muestra con unos gif como funciona esta, es una halfbridge.
> 
> Encontré el post no se si sea "ilegal" colgarlo acá pero aquí esta: Self-oscillating SMPS intended for your audio amp or other applications


Hell_fish gracias por la información. Estoy revisando lo que comentas, pero ellos mezclan el idioma Filipino con el Inglés al mismo tiempo  De todas formas alcanzo a comprender que otras personas se cuestionan de igual manera cómo se lleva a cabo la conmutación y casi que logro comprender el funcionamiento  pero aún tengo mis dudas 
Un saludo!


----------



## danimallen5 (Jul 25, 2019)

Dejo una simulacion de esta fuente creada con Proteus, tampoco soy experto en hacer simulaciones si alguien la mejora encantado, funcionar funciona aunque no entiendo porque la onda en los gate de cada mosfet no son iguales, una tiene un valor enorme y la otra mucho mas pequeña, aun teniendo los zener de 15V en ambos..repito que los datos de los transformadores en la simulacion no estoy seguro de que sean correctos...
Por cierto el zener (D1 en la simulacion) de 91V no es estrictamente necesario, en las paginas del autor lo comenta y es mas, yo lo en la fuente que he montado no lo he puesto porque no tenia y funciona..


----------



## nuk (Ene 5, 2021)

Hola al foro, regresé, después de estar un poco distanciado por la cuarentona .

Bueno, hace no mucho me puse a experimentar con ésta fuente, dado la situación en la que está el mundo no he podido comprar muchas cosas, así que opté por seguir reciclando, ésto me llevó a reforzar ésta fuente con un par de Mosfet Mitsubishi FS20SM-12  y ver cuanto podía sacar, así que obtuve.... 7.2 A a 71 V = 500 What ? La fuente en si es de +-40 V simétricos así que estaría perdiendo un 5 V por rama, no creo que sea importante ya que lo estoy usando en un par de amplificadores de 100 W, también corregí y reforcé el mal bobinado que realicé.

Dejo éste vídeo de dónde me guié para bobinar el transformador :






Saludos.


----------



## hell_fish (Ene 6, 2021)

Buenas noches, tienes las formas de onda en los Gates? Alguna vez las medi pero parecían más sinusoidal que cuadrada además las frecuencia varia bastante de fuente a fuente.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 7, 2021)

Me imagino que la onda tiende a ser mas sinusoidal por el tipo de conmutacion que utiliza, ya que no hay elementos que la hagan de forma eficiente. Y eso conyeva a la variacion de la frecuencia, que depende de muchos factores, ya que los componentes y la construccion nunca es exactamente igual de una a otra


----------



## hell_fish (Ene 7, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Me imagino que la onda tiende a ser mas sinusoidal por el tipo de conmutacion que utiliza, ya que no hay elementos que la hagan de forma eficiente. Y eso conyeva a la variacion de la frecuencia, que depende de muchos factores, ya que los componentes y la construccion nunca es exactamente igual de una a otra


Gracias por tu respuesta difusa.
Has realmente realizado esta fuente ? Para mi no vale la pena, por lo menos deberia usar  un ic de control


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 7, 2021)

hell_fish dijo:


> "Para mi no vale la pena, por lo menos deberia usar  un ic de control"


Hola a todos , caro Don hell_fish seguramente la idea fue desahollar un circuito lo mas sensillo y economico ($) possible , una engineria de "baja envergadura" sin refinamentos pero que "anda" (funca), Jajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## danimallen5 (Ene 7, 2021)

La forma de onda en los gates seguro que no es tan perfecta como la de un IC, no tengo osciloscopio pero no serán tan imperfectas cuando los mosfet no se calientan de forma exagerada. 

Seguro que no es la fuente perfecta, pero con componentes que los encuentras en cualquier par de tv antiguas de tubo tiradas por ahi, tienes una fuente de una potencia nada despreciable.


----------



## nuk (Ene 8, 2021)

Hola a todos,

nuevamente por aquí, de igual manera tenia la curiosidad de ver la onda de los Gate de cada Mosfet, dejo aquí unas cuantas tomas que hice
( la onda es la misma en ambos Mosfet)

onda sin carga (Mosfet positivo)







onda con carga (Mosfet positivo - las lineas de la onda hace ese efecto como si se engrosara o difuminado)






la onda no es cuadrada que digamos aparte también sospecho que mi perdida de +- 5V por rama se deba al poco par de alambres de cobre que use en el primario, esta fuente la consideraría como un "transformador de hierro" por decirlo así, no tiene protección, ajuste regulado, etc lo que puede proporcionar uno con IC, esta fuente esta basado en el funcionamiento de los balastros económicos sin IC, siendo eso precisamente el objeto creo yo.

otra cosa es que e visto una par de esquemas con los diodos invertidos en los Gates ( no se como pueda afectar eso) no lo use por que nunca llegue a ver en pcb y fotos con esa configuración.





eso seria todo se me hizo de noche jeje, cualquier cosa ahí los voy leyendo.

Saludos!

dejo este vídeo que lo andaba buscando ya tiempo


----------

